# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Wegnemen van schild- en bijklieren

## REINE

Half jaar geleden juist met Nieuwjaar lag ik in het ziekhuis.Nu tijd later neem ik al 250 l thyroxine nuchter plus nog magnesium, kalktabletten en vitamenen.
Nog voel ik mij heel de dag moe en lustloos, voel geen zin meer in het leven, geen lol . Ben heel onverschillig geworden in bepaalde dingen. Heb sindsdien veel pijn in de gewrichten toeval? heeft nog iemand deze kenmerkenlaat het me dan weten ben zo ongerust dat ik er met niemand durf over te spreken.
Zou zo graag terug de oude zijn, hard werken en lol hebben in t leven.
Kan iemand mij helpen?????????Reine

----------

